# Police Officer Aldo Rossi



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Aldo Rossi 
*Port Dickinson Police Department
New York*
End of Watch: Monday, July 28, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 42
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year, 3 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, July 27, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Aldo Rossi succumbed to injuries sustained the previous day when he was struck by a vehicle on Route 7 while waiting for a Department of Transportation truck to remove a tree that had fallen across the roadway. He was speaking to the driver of a car that had stopped near the fallen tree when another car struck the car and then him.

He was transported to Wilson Regional Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries.

Officer Rossi had served as a part-time officer with the Port Dickinson Police Department for 15 months.
Agency Contact Information
Port Dickinson Police Department
786 Chenango Street
Binghamton, NY 13901

Phone: (607) 722-1255

_*Please contact the Port Dickinson Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Officer Rossi! May God offer your family comfort in their hour of need. Serve with St Michael and watch over your brethren with pride that you have served your community.


----------

